# ESV Audio download



## Dieter Schneider (Jan 1, 2014)

Available for free (click here) - January 2014 only.


----------



## Berean (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, Dieter. I actually bought this on CD's for USD $30 about 4 months ago.


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you, I am very sure my wife and children will find this helpful at the very least (I don't listen much to audio).


----------

